# do your bettas let you pet them? LOL



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

Both my boys do and i think its Hilarious! Like they are dogs or something lol. They are not afraid of my finger or hand anymore! If anyone else tries, they bolt. Which proves bettas really do know their owners!  Peter actually plays a game with my finger. He will nip at it, almost like attacking it and then circles it like a shark lol But it truly amazes me how they let me do this. I can hand feed both and move things around and it does not freak em out. Heck, the sides of their tanks touch and they dont even flare at one another anymore. One big happy family =]


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone at all?


----------



## newfishmom (Mar 26, 2010)

My female, Bonnie, will let you pet her. :-D Buster will follow my finger around and when I go in there to re-arrange stuff he will come up and investigate my hand. Peep will come up and look at you very closely but no touching. She reminds me of one of our dogs, always wants to be right at your face. :lol:


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

All of my bettas will let me pet them. They're completely tame. Tango nibbles on my fingers but not hard. Kilo is a big time chomper. I've said before when I feed him he leaps up and hits the hand that's holding up his lid, and that's a good three inches out of the water. I'd hate to be bitten by him! So far I've just been butted. Whiskey doesn't bite but I can pet him and he checks out my finger.

I can't pet my dwarf puffer yet. He runs. But I feed him from tweezers.


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

i wish i could see a betta jump that high! I have only seen a betta jump MAYBE the length for the tip of their mouth to their gills haha


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll see if I can get my husband to help me get a movie of it.


----------



## BanditTus (Apr 17, 2010)

My old boy I had years ago, if I stuck my finger in his tank he'd swim up and arch against my finger like a kitty lol <3 Solo I miss you

Nelson, my current Betta, I only got a couple days ago, so he's still unsure about me I think. He's getting better though


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ed lets me pet him and nips my fingers xD We actually play a game during water changes, he'll follow my hand while I'm siphoning and if I don't move it quickly enough he'll nip me xD He'll also follow my finger along the glass, let me pet him, and take food right from my fingers 
Nova I could pet and hand feed too, but he bites, HARD, so I usually don't pet or hand feed him ^^; My girls will eat from my fingers, but won't let me pet them usually, same with Hayate and Jirou. Al actually won't take any food from my fingers or let me touch him....hes a very smart and attentive fish, always watching me, but isn't really 'affectionate' I suppose you could say xD

ALL of my babies are very tame though, very used to my hand as I've pretty much had my hands in the tank throughout their entire life xD They all nibble my fingers, take food from me, let me pet them, and I could even pick them up if I wanted. None of them are the slightest bit hand shy


----------



## DarthMaul (Mar 30, 2010)

BanditTus said:


> My old boy I had years ago, if I stuck my finger in his tank he'd swim up and arch against my finger like a kitty lol


Lol my Peter does that!


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hahahaha!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Fishy and Fru both let me pet them, they don't necessarily like it but they tolerate it. I guess they just think that fingers mean food, and if I touch them it's no biggie because they might get food! Chance bites my fingers but I can't pet him. Haze is the same way, only not as brave as Chance. He's my skittish fellow. Fishy and Fru are so brave when it's WC time! When I siphon the gravel, they chase my fingers and try to bite them the whole time, they aren't even afraid of the siphon or the fact almost my whole hand is in the water. Bettas are awesome.


----------



## samiiiigrace (Apr 6, 2018)

My newest betta Poseidon will arch and rub against my finger tip! Haha


----------



## KendraPM (Feb 13, 2018)

My first betta Prince, which I had as a child, wouldn't really let me _pet_ him but he would swim into my hand if I cupped it. He even let me pull him out of the water if I needed too without flipping or anything. 
Loki won't let me pet him and isn't sure about my hand, he mainly sees it when I rearrange his tank and I don't think he associates it with me. But he will come from anywhere in the tank too where I am if he sees me.  He knows my face and get's super excited every time I stop by his tank. He's also learning my voice because if I talk at him when he's not visible, he'll swim out real quick and give me happy wiggles. 
My newest, unnamed boy, (got him 24 hours ago), is fearless... or at least he is now. When I first put him in his tank I thought he was going to be timid since he immediately swam away and hid, but I shifted some things around this evening before work and he swam right up to my hand and stared at it for a moment, then he swam around it a couple of times before deciding watching my cat watch me was more interesting. He did dart off when my hand brushed against him on the way out, but only a few inches before turning around and checking to see what that was.


----------



## cakes488 (Dec 2, 2015)

I "kiss" my bettas through the tank and they seem to like it. I have one tank next to my couch and when I lay down I can almost "snuggle" with one fish. LOL 

But I'm always putting my face right up to the glass to get close to my bettas.


----------

